
Wire’s end-to-end encrypted bot API is coming - Siimteller
https://medium.com/wire-news/wires-end-to-end-encrypted-bot-api-is-coming-861d04825d1#.sh5s2lxol
======
appkale
nothing is end-to-end encrypted.

